# Wake Forrest Ranked Higher than ugag !



## lilburnjoe (Oct 9, 2011)

Just  for you Sugar Hill Mutt !!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 9, 2011)

Goooooooo Deacons! I always pull for Wake when they're not playing the Jackets!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 9, 2011)

I would not like to see them in the ACCCG again !


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2011)

I like Wake but they are not better than UGA...but after UGA's start I get it, but we are now rolling a little. Beware spewing off barbs while hidden behind the keyboard Joey, UGA just may stuff Tech again resulting in UGA winning last 10 of 11.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> I like Wake but they are not better than UGA...but after UGA's start I get it, but we are now rolling a little. Beware spewing off barbs while hidden behind the keyboard Joey, *UGA just may stuff Tech again resulting in UGA winning last 10 of 11.*



Or maybe not.................


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 10, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> I like Wake but they are not better than UGA...but after UGA's start I get it, but we are now rolling a little. Beware spewing off barbs while hidden behind the keyboard Joey, UGA just may stuff Tech again resulting in UGA winning last 10 of 11.



Sorry, I see the glass half full !!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2011)

liltwerpjoe is just struttin' now, but he knows deep down in his little itty bitty black heart that UGA is gonna stomped the manure out of his jackets in just a few more short weeks.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 10, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> liltwerpjoe is just struttin' now, but he knows deep down in his little itty bitty black heart that UGA is gonna stomped the manure out of his jackets in just a few more short weeks.



Still letting you post are they. You're living proof that poochies get a free ride on violations.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Still letting you post are they. You're living proof that poochies get a free ride on violations.



and you're living proof that (some) gnats are a bunch of sissy tattletales. keep it up,  you're good at it.  here is something you can relate to...


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2011)

So, what are they ranked?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> So, what are they ranked?



 WF 32        ugag 33


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> WF 32        ugag 33



What poll? Got a link?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> What poll? Got a link?



probably the coaches.  i think i saw that in the ap, uga got 61 votes and wake got 7.  in the coaches, i think wake got 30 votes and uga got around 20.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wake would Stomp UGA any day of the week!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anybody besides lilburnjoe and his friends actually believe that Tech is as good as their ranking?


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does anybody besides lilburnjoe and his friends actually believe that Tech is as good as their ranking?



Numbers Speak for themselves!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Numbers Speak for themselves!



Ok.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> probably the coaches.  i think i saw that in the ap, uga got 61 votes and wake got 7.  in the coaches, i think wake got 30 votes and uga got around 20.



That's what I figured, but anything outside of the top 25 should be considered un-ranked.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does anybody besides lilburnjoe and his friends actually believe that Tech is as good as their ranking?



No .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does anybody besides lilburnjoe and his friends actually believe that Tech is as good as their ranking?



Let them ride this train all the way to the game. It makes it so much better!!!! They will get beat by a unranked UGA team again!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.



BCS Predictions Has GT at #10


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> BCS Predictions Has GT at #10



Good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2011)

DSGB said:


> That's what I figured, but anything outside of the top 25 should be considered un-ranked.



it is.  i think what i saw was that with the 61 ap votes, uga was hypothetically 29th.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Let them ride this train all the way to the game. It makes it so much better!!!! They will get beat by a unranked UGA team again!!!



brown, 
While it can be said that GT hasn't really played anybody, I think the same could be said of y'alls schedule minus BSU. UGA hasn't really beaten anyone of importance either. I think if Tech had played Georgia's schedule, they'd be sitting at least at 5-1 right now. We'd probably lost to Boise but GT would beat USCe. I think Tech will give Georgia all they want come November. Now who will win it, I don't know.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> brown,
> While it can be said that GT hasn't really played anybody, I think the same could be said of y'alls schedule minus BSU. UGA hasn't really beaten anyone of importance either. I think if Tech had played Georgia's schedule, they'd be sitting at least at 5-1 right now. We'd probably lost to Boise but GT would beat USCe. I think Tech will give Georgia all they want come November. Now who will win it, I don't know.


Please just play along. All i'm trying to do is talk alittle smack!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Please just play along. All i'm trying to do is talk alittle smack!



Gotcha.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Gotcha.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 10, 2011)

He called on Sugar Hill and got everyone but... hmm


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> He called on Sugar Hill and got everyone but... hmm



Hes a genius! Aint he?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Does anybody besides lilburnjoe and his friends actually believe that Tech is as good as their ranking?






I don't.  No where near a proven team so far this year, but since when have any of us worried about the facts ?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 10, 2011)

I do not think Tech is as good as their ranking............

HOWEVER, I think UGA still has a long way to go.  They've won the last 3 games but the performance by the offense leaves much to be desired.

UGA is not ready for Florida, Auburn, or GT.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats to Wake for a big win! 
Techies are glad that they don't have to play them!
I'm glad Tech is having a good year too, but on Nov.26th ya'll gonna take a whoopin'.  Some things never change!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> I do not think Tech is as good as their ranking............
> 
> HOWEVER, I think UGA still has a long way to go.  They've won the last 4 games but the performance by the offense leaves much to be desired.
> 
> UGA is not ready for Florida, Auburn, or GT.


Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope Tech is undefeated and ranked 1st or 2nd come Nov. 26th...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I hope Tech is undefeated and ranked 1st or 2nd come Nov. 26th...



Me too!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed it for ya!!



Thanks.  I was referring specifically to 3 straight SEC games.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> Thanks.  I was referring specifically to 3 straight SEC games.



Only Tech Can Count Non Conf. Games as good games come on!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> Thanks.  I was referring specifically to 3 straight SEC games.



A W is a W!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2011)

I got to hand it to GT. It's pretty hard finding teams worse than teams that play in the ACC, but they do it.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> I got to hand it to GT. It's pretty hard finding teams worse than teams that play in the ACC, but they do it.



I know the last game of the year.. what a joke!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Still letting you post are they. You're living proof that poochies get a free ride on violations.



I'm living proof that you don't have a clue about the rules.  Ever wonder why you have never been invited to moderate ... well I don't.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I'm living proof that you don't have a clue about the rules.  Ever wonder why you have never been invited to moderate ... well I don't.



I know the rules very well. I also know you got a free ride on that disgusting post you made !!  Anyone else gets banned for what you posted. But you are a poochie, so you get the pass. Life is good, ain't it !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I know the rules very well. I also know you got a free ride on that disgusting post you made !!  Anyone else gets banned for what you posted. But you are a poochie, so you get the pass. Life is good, ain't it !!!



 it's not fair  i'm telling


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh Lilly, here I am. You Nerds found a defense yet? Y'all just keep beating these teams who should be co-ed and keep thinking your team is doing something. When we bust y'alls balloon that Sat. after Thanksgiving I'll be able to hear it in Sugar Hill.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> it's not fair  i'm telling



This post above reminds me of the UGA fans leaving the Dome after that first game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Oh Lilly, here I am. You Nerds found a defense yet? Y'all just keep beating these teams who should be co-ed and keep thinking your team is doing something. When we bust y'alls balloon that Sat. after Thanksgiving I'll be able to hear it in Sugar Hill.



defense gave up 16 pts Saturday.  Not bad.

You found a QB who doesn't throw it to the other team yet?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I know the rules very well. I also know you got a free ride on that disgusting post you made !!  Anyone else gets banned for what you posted. But you are a poochie, so you get the pass. Life is good, ain't it !!!



Dude you should talking about how generous and laid back the mods are rather than complaining about somebody getting an imagined "free ride".  

How in the world you are still here is one of life's mystery's.

If anybody is getting a free ride it is you.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah Doc, they looked like the Steel Curtain out there Sat.They lost to Temple by 31!.C'mon Doc, you know when we play y'all Crowell is gonna be on oxygen from running so much.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Oh Lilly, here I am. You Nerds found a defense yet? Y'all just keep beating these teams who should be co-ed and keep thinking your team is doing something. When we bust y'alls balloon that Sat. after Thanksgiving I'll be able to hear it in Sugar Hill.



Have fun on your couch spilling cheetohs all over yourself, I'll be at Bobby Dodd.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2011)

You'll be at Bobby Dodd surrounded by UGA fans.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> This post above reminds me of the UGA fans leaving the Dome after that first game.



or gt fans the past decade after the game with uga....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You'll be at Bobby Dodd surrounded by UGA fans.



Hahaha... I'm thinking a few will have jumped off by then since that is post UF game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hahaha... I'm thinking a few will have jumped off by then since that is post UF game.



plenty of dawg fans will be there and we don't need gimmicks like free hot dogs, drinks and a t-shirt, to fill up a stadium...


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

LJ,

First question, it really has hurt you to lose to UGA the last 9 out of 10 years hasn't it.  Bitter hugh?

Anyways, I have some RPI standings for you and this is going to hurt as well, so get your crying towel ready.

GT has played the following RPI ranked teams:

Western Carolina - Ranked 218th
Middle Tenn. State - Ranked 142nd
Kansas - Ranked 79
North Carolina - Ranked 29
N.C. State - Ranked 59
Maryland - Ranked 60

Average ranking of teams played:  98th

If I throw the 2 powder puff teams out it averages: 57th

But yet, GT is flying high in 10th.  

What's left?

Virginia @ Virginia - Ranked 76  
Miami - Ranked 74
Clemson - Ranked 8
Virginia Tech - Ranked 17
Duke - 54
UGA - 33

Average ranking of teams left:  44th

By the way, Wake is ranked right up there with Duke in the RPI poll, 55th for Wake, 54th for mighty Duke.  


Just in case you are wondering, 

UGA's season so far, team's played average ranking:  58th

If I throw Coastal Carolina out and Ole Miss it turns into: 33.  Wow.  Amazing.... that's what we are ranked in the RPI

UGA's remaining schedule averages out at 64th average ranking. 


So to summarize for any pea brainness that might be occuring, you are over rated, along with most of the ACC except for Clemson, they are legit.

The back half of the GT season should be fun.  Remember in the Wizard of Oz when the witch was melting.... melting... melting...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

There is not a single GT fan on here that has said anything other then our season will be made during our last 5 games.  The thing we did though, is not blow our season by losing any games so far.  We take care of business again on Saturday and we will be 7-0 having played games at home and on the road and be 4-0 in conference.  Say what you want, but we are taking care of business to set up some big games.  You nor anyone else knows who will win between us and Miami/Clemson/VT.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yeah Doc, they looked like the Steel Curtain out there Sat.They lost to Temple by 31!.C'mon Doc, you know when we play y'all Crowell is gonna be on oxygen from running so much.



and so will our secondary from returning all of those interceptions.


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

I personally think GT should incorporate the fumblerooski into their offensive package.  I mean, my gosh, every defense in the country would buy it.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 11, 2011)

ddd said:


> lj,
> 
> first question, it really has hurt you to lose to uga the last 9 out of 10 years hasn't it.  Bitter hugh?
> 
> ...



6-0


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> 6-0 Against 2 high school teams and 4 bad football teams, we are giant killers and we are BCS bound!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2011)

Doc, Doc, Doc, why would we be passing the ball when IC goes for 300+??


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> I personally think GT should incorporate the fumblerooski into their offensive package.  I mean, my gosh, every defense in the country would buy it.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> LJ,
> 
> First question, it really has hurt you to lose to UGA the last 9 out of 10 years hasn't it.  Bitter hugh?
> 
> ...



Why are you using all these statistics?...I don't think he actually went to Tech....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> I personally think uga should incorporate a new head coach into their offensive package.  I mean, my gosh, every uga fan in the country would buy it.





Better ??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Doc, Doc, Doc, why would we be passing the ball when IC goes for 300+??



because your OC is Mike Bobo.

anymore brain busters?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> LJ,
> 
> First question, it really has hurt you to lose to UGA the last 9 out of 10 years hasn't it.  Bitter hugh?
> 
> ...



The only stat that counts  *6-0 !!  Enjoy !* 

You do a great job with the weather, I'd stick to that !


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> because your OC is Mike Bobo.
> 
> anymore brain busters?



That's like saying, "Paul Hewitt would lose his shirt in Vegas because he gambles too much."

What the heck is your point?


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> The only stat that counts  *6-0 !!  Enjoy !*
> 
> You do a great job with the weather, I'd stick to that !



You do a great job at nothing... so... I guess you can stick with that.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2011)

Bobo would be tied up in the press box by that time.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

DDD said:


> That's like saying, "Paul Hewitt would lose his shirt in Vegas because he gambles too much."
> 
> What the heck is your point?



My answer ("because Bobo's an idiot.") in response to SHD's question ("why would we throw it if Crowell is running for 300?") seems logical enough to me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> The only stat that counts  *6-0 !!  Enjoy !*
> 
> You do a great job with the weather, I'd stick to that !



nah there is another stat that matters.  9-1.  Yeah I know, I know, the "the tide is turning."


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I hope Tech is undefeated and ranked 1st or 2nd come Nov. 26th...



Well, so much for that.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> There is not a single GT fan on here that has said anything other then our season will be made during our last 5 games.  The thing we did though, is not blow our season by losing any games so far.  We take care of business again on Saturday and we will be 7-0 having played games at home and on the road and be 4-0 in conference.  Say what you want, but we are taking care of business to set up some big games.  You nor anyone else knows who will win between us and Miami/Clemson/VT.



Oppsie ... Seems like y'all left the take care of at home and got the business instead.

Crowell says ... See ya real soon!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 16, 2011)

DDD said:


> You do a great job at nothing... so... I guess you can stick with that.



You know you can always count on DDD to speak the truth.........


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2011)

Joey Joey Joey!!!! Bawahaha!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Joey Joey Joey!!!! Bawahaha!!!



But... but... but... the poochies ALMOST lost, and thats good enough for him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> But... but... but... the poochies ALMOST lost, and thats good enough for him.



No it isn't.  His entire week has been ruined.  His precious bees tripped over their own feet and what's worse, we won again.

Jooooooooooooeeeey.  Want to brag about your team's ranking to us? 

Let's hear ya say it.  Say Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Oppsie ... Seems like y'all left the take care of at home and got the business instead.
> 
> Crowell says ... See ya real soon!



Yeah if Tech doesn't shore up that D we can just let Murray sit on the bench and do direct snaps to Crow bar the entire game.  Isn't that right Joey?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2011)

In all honesty it's sad. All CPJ has done is give the GT fans a false hope. I bet Vandy would roll GT. The ACC is weak, and it shows.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> In all honesty it's sad. All CPJ has done is give the GT fans a false hope. I bet Vandy would roll GT. The ACC is weak, and it shows.



Well they don't call it the Athletically Challenged Conference for nothing.....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Joey Joey Joey!!!! Bawahaha!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> But... but... but... the poochies ALMOST lost, and thats good enough for him.





South GA Dawg said:


> No it isn't.  His entire week has been ruined.  His precious bees tripped over their own feet and what's worse, we won again.
> 
> Jooooooooooooeeeey.  Want to brag about your team's ranking to us?
> 
> Let's hear ya say it.  Say Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 16, 2011)

Yall cheering that game the mutts played ?  

I believe WF would take ya !!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 16, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> the only stat that counts  *6-0 !!  Enjoy !*
> 
> you do a great job with the weather, i'd stick to that !



6-1


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yall cheering that game the mutts played ?
> 
> I believe WF would take ya !!



But not Tech.

You don't have much to cheer about this morning joey.

Come on, tell us about yall's ranking some more.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2011)

6-1 is still better then 5-2 right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> 6-1 is still better then 5-2 right?



It sure is.  Nobody is arguing otherwise.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It sure is.  Nobody is arguing otherwise.



ohh Trust me some will... Right now I just gotta lay off being Mad about yesterday.. its only football right?


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 16, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yall cheering that game the mutts played ?
> 
> I believe WF would take ya !!



Yes I am.  A road win in the SEC!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 16, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> 6-1 is still better then 5-2 right?


Never said it wasn't, that was for lilyjosephine. BUT 9-1 is better than 1-9,right?


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 23, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Just  for you Sugar Hill Mutt !!!



Southern Miss ranked higher than the goofballs on North Ave.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Southern Miss ranked higher than the goofballs on North Ave.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Southern Miss ranked higher than the goofballs on North Ave.



Jooooooooeeeeeeey.  Where are you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jooooooooeeeeeeey.  Where are you?



He has to get his thumb out of his mouth and stop pouting to type...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jooooooooeeeeeeey.  Where are you?



He's sitting at home picking 
and grinning!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> He's sitting at home picking
> and grinning!!!



He listens to this while he's on his rocking horse screaming about how much he hates UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He listens to this while he's on his rocking horse screaming about how much he hates UGA.


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 24, 2011)

Joooooooeeey, it is YOUR thread big boy!!????  Tell Mommy that you will put all your toys away so you can get on the internet.  It is ok sweetie, we won't be mean to you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2016)

Talk about stirring up the Dog pound.


Rip Joe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Talk about stirring up the Dog pound.
> 
> 
> Rip Joe





Amen bro, amen !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Talk about stirring up the Dog pound.
> 
> 
> Rip Joe



Talk about stirring up a past member's thread to troll... 

Pretty sad attempt, you need some new material. I knows it's hard with all the positive stuff happening in Athens. Try picking on the Vols. They are always in need of a kick.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for reviving this one S&S.  Reading the posts from Tech fans makes me smile.  Dawgs went on to win 10 straight games that regular season.  We capped it off with a decisive win over Tech in Bobby Dodd stadium.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Talk about stirring up a past member's thread to troll...
> 
> Pretty sad attempt, you need some new material. I knows it's hard with all the positive stuff happening in Athens. Try picking on the Vols. They are always in need of a kick.





hayseed_theology said:


> Thanks for reviving this one S&S.  Reading the posts from Tech fans makes me smile.  Dawgs went on to win 10 straight games that regular season.  We capped it off with a decisive win over Tech in Bobby Dodd stadium.





What don't you 2 idjits realize that this is a tribute to a passed on brother of GON,  who happened to be a die hard fan of the GT  ??


Just another example of classless uga fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What don't you 2 idjits realize that this is a tribute to a passed on brother of GON,  who happened to be a die hard fan of the GT  ??
> 
> 
> Just another example of classless uga fans.



Quack... Please consider the source before claiming it was a "tribute".. 

A tribute would be like the SandhillMike thread..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2016)

I wasn't trolling anybody. Thats what the go dawg thread is for. I had forgotten all about ol Joe and happened upon one of his threads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wasn't trolling anybody. Thats what the go dawg thread is for. I had forgotten all about ol Joe and happened upon one of his threads.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 18, 2016)

I met Ol' Joe at a Tech game- he was a good fella. He just liked to poke uga. Guess it's fine for mutt fans to do to other schools. 10 years here and still no GT fan who is a mod. Interesting.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> I met Ol' Joe at a Tech game- he was a good fella. He just liked to poke uga. Guess it's fine for mutt fans to do to other schools. 10 years here and still no GT fan who is a mod. Interesting.......



In all fairness, there are only like 3 GT fans to choose from and NO WAY Quack would fit the criteria..!

I miss ol Joe! We had some down right drag outs!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In all fairness, there are only like 3 GT fans to choose from and NO WAY Quack would fit the criteria..!
> 
> I miss ol Joe! We had some down right drag outs!



And I promise you he did as well. And Quackbro would make a great mod...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> And I promise you he did as well. And Quackbro would make a great mod...



i agree. we need to start a poll for quack to be a mod. just dont put slayer or spot and stalk in for his running mate or they will get hosed by elfiiiis mob of haters; all 406,000 of them. He needs to get Hayseed Theology or Nickel Back as his running mate and he is in the house.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> And Quackbro would make a great mod...





Joe was a good 'un.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Joe was a good 'un.



yep. rip joe.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Joe was a good 'un.





Matthew6 said:


> yep. rip joe.



Had way more smarts than those Vols! I miss that boy! RIP Joey!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What don't you 2 idjits realize that this is a tribute to a passed on brother of GON,  who happened to be a die hard fan of the GT  ??
> 
> 
> Just another example of classless uga fans.



Can you think of a better way to honor Lil' Joey's contribution to this forum than a little banter?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Can you think of a better way to honor Lil' Joey's contribution to this forum than a little banter?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2016)

RIP Joe, he was a good man, but a misguided fan!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 19, 2016)

I would make a great sports forum GT mod.  Pick me.  RIP Joe...you sure knew how to rile them up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> I would make a great sports forum GT mod.  Pick me.  RIP Joe...you sure knew how to rile them up.



If you share my HATRED for the Vols I would vote for ya!


----------

